# C-section with general anesthetic - any experiences?



## sjb2005

Having reached 37.5 weeks, with no complications or health concerns, I'm now learning that due to previous spinal surgeries and scarring, I am almost certainly looking at undergoing a c-section with general anesthetic. I am terrified at the thought of it, and everything I have researched in the last day has made me even more afraid of it. Does anyone have any experience of c-section under general anesthetic? I am less concerned about the recovery than I am about the actual procedure - the fact I won't get to see my boy for possibly hours afterwards, the fact I have more chance of bleeding profusely during the surgery, the fact my baby could be damaged by the drugs - I'm struggling to see any positives. Anyone gone through this?


----------



## Nyn

no experience hun just didn't want to r&r... hope everything turns out ok! :hugs:


----------



## 5-a-side

Hi there, I had my dd1 as an EMCS under GA so although I never had time to think about how it might have been I did obviously deal with the outcome. It was hard to come round after GA (for me) dd1 was 4hrs old before I saw her but the surgeons did a fab job and I didnt loose too much blood either. 
The most difficult bit was not being mobile due to the GA wearing off and the catheter they put in. Also having to ask MW etc to help with everything as I couldn't pick dd up on my own for a while. 
Also my birthing partner wasn't allowed to stay while they operated under GA, but did get well informed on how it all went.
As far as I know no side-effects were passed onto dd through having the GA (I would expect they would warn you of any details like that and definitely ask your MW etc if you are concerned)

I think you have to have in your mind that if your consultant etc opt for a c-sect under GA there will be very good reasons and that all the best possible care is already going to be set up waiting for you if needed. And that baby's and your health will be the most important thing. 

I hope others post replies for you that help. 
But definitely have a talk with your MW about this, it is what she is there for.


----------



## sjb2005

Hi, 5-a-side. It must have been a scary experience for you - I guess at least I have some time to get my head around it, whereas you didn't have that opportunity. I live in the US (although I'm Cardiff born and bred!) and am not under the care of a midwife, but I have my consultant appointment this afternoon and I have a long list of questions for her. As you said, she is obviously making this decision after careful consideration...but I'm still desperately hoping there is another way to go!

Do you mind me asking if you breastfed your baby? That's my other concern, that I will be so out of it from the GA that I will miss the 'window' to feed my baby in the first hour or so, and then it will be really hard to establish.

Thanks again - and if anyone else has any experience, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## chuck

As with any ELCS you have the ability to plan and research how you would like things to go.

I didnt have GA so I cannot help you but perhaps if you contact ICAN the international CS awareness network they can put you in contact with women who have.

Will your hospital not be wiling to let you attempt a vaginal birth or try and site an Epi pr Spinal before resorting to GA?


----------



## sjb2005

Hi Chuck, thanks for the reply - I will definitely reach out to the organization you mentioned.

I knew from the outset that an epi or spinal was not an option for me, due to 2 previous operations on my spinal cord. I was totally ok with the concept of a non-medicated birth, and have been working with a doula for the last month in preparation. Now, I'm being told that even attempting vaginal birth would be dangerous to the point of causing paralysis because of the pressure on my spinal cord during the pushing phase - I just don't understand why this is only being mentioned to me now, when I'm basically full-term and could go in to labor at any point! SO frustrating and scary.

Thanks again for your response, I appreciate it.


----------



## chuck

Speak to ICAN, it does seem strange that if vaginal birth was a concern all along then it is only a problem now...I would question that decision and seek multiple opinions

heres the link for ICAN

https://www.ican-online.org/


----------



## Nathyrra

Like you, I've had spinal surgery and had my first son under GA. I had to have an ovary removed too so my surgery was longer than is usual. I met my son 45 mins after he was born so not that long! They do all the pre stuff first, I even got a cathethar put in before I went to sleep.. ouch! so literally the moment I was knocked out, they were digging right in. 

I've actually read that sections are very safe and less stressful for the baby.

It's a little weird that I went to sleep and woke up with a baby, but hey, that's gonna be a good story to tell back to him someday lol. I wasn't fussed about the 'emotional' aspect of giving birth. As with you, I knew very well in advance that it was really the only road to natural motherhood for me.


----------



## NashiPear

It must be so scary for you and I can sort of imagine. I had caesarean (with spinal) for first and then vbac for second. I experienced some problems post birth and had to be taken to theatre soon after the birth and given a general. I was very grateful that as I came to a midwife stayed with me and helped me onto my side and supervised as baby latched (I was in and out of consciousness and madly fighting it). Maybe you could make it clear the importance of breastfeeding and making contact as soon as possible. I think it would be reasonable to request that a midwife assist with this while you are regaining consciousness and your birthing partner could be there to supervise and make sure you are both okay. I was a little bit nervous because I kept dropping off, but with someone there to supervise and assist, my baby latched well and fed (even while I was only semi-conscious).

It could also (possibly) affect your milk supply a little, so ensure you get as much support from a lactation consultant as you can. I had a delay in my milk coming in and my supply was a little low, but with a good plan (expressing and feeding intervals) from the lactation consultants and some medication to boost my milk supply we are well on the way to tackling that hurdle.

It may not be ideal, but you need to make sure your consultant answers all your questions so that you feel confident you are doing what is best for you and your baby.


----------



## Alias

Hi, got your message and thought I'd reply here. I had a section under GA due to a ruptured placenta. It was very quick, so I didn't have time to think about it before it happened, and honestly I knew things were going badly and didn't really want to be awake (and probably would have passed out from the blood loss anyway!). I was however awake within an hour, and had my baby not been in ICU, I would have seen her shortly after. One thing I think is different is the pain (although I can't compare). With a spinal block I think it takes a while to wear off. With the GA, once your awake you feel everything. I was given a morphine pump. The first few hours were a drug and pain induced haze. I'd ask about pain relief when you wake up and how that will impact breast feeding.

Honestly, my situation was pretty awful, and I wouldn't wish it on anyone. I had a lot of complications, she had a lot of complications, but none of them were due to the GA. But in the end we're both fine. And although she was in special care for her first 2 weeks, and we didn't breast feed due to all the complications, we did bond once she got home and I think she's the bestest and cutest little girl ever. For her, I'd do it all again :)


----------



## 5-a-side

I was able to breastfeed after I'm pretty sure that although its more advisable to do skin-skin contact and feed asap its definitely possible to pick it up hours later. People around you can definitely help with that, getting you in positions if its hard, passing baby over etc.

I really hope all goes well for you.


----------



## sjb2005

Ladies, I can't thank you enough for all your replies, it's given me lots to think about and has helped me to get a great set of questions together so I can talk to my consultant this afternoon!

I know at the end of the day the most important thing is that my little man arrives safe and sound, but feeling better informed about the risks and potential issues (while scary) makes me feel much more empowered. I was starting to feel like I was being pushed in to a corner, and I didn't just want to be a passenger through this.

Thanks so much - what a bunch of brave ladies you are, it's amazing to see all the things we can take in our stride if we keep the end result in sight.


----------



## chuck

Thats because Mothers are the strongest people there are.


----------



## KateyCakes

Hey hun! Just wanted to add my two cents worth!
I had a planned C-Section under GA after being diagnosed with a blood clot in my jugular vein and labour was too dangerous for both me + LO.
I found it very strange to wake up and see a baby, I saw Cadence about 4 hours after due to her needing a little treatment for her blood and temperature, but I was able to breastfeed her once she was allowed with me. They told me they were hoping, if everything was okay with her, that I'd have her back with me within the hour of her birth. I was very out of it at first and kept drifting in + out of consciousness for a while. I was on blood thinners and I had dangerously low platelets so I was very high risk in terms of bleeding and platelet transfusions were on stand by and there was a 1 in 3 chance of me needing a hysterectomy but I didn't lose much more blood than a healthy person would have and I still have my womb!!
They put the cannula in before the section but advised me they'd put the catheter in after I was put under. I hated the fact OH couldn't see her birth, but he said he definitely heard her first cry because I was the only one in theatre! 
I was shaking when I went in, but then I just kept telling myself, the biggest worry will be when she's a teenager! :rofl:
Hope everything goes okay! :hugs:


----------



## love1boy1girl

I also had an emergency csection. They did bring my son into see me as soon as I was awake in recovery only for a few seconds though. The scariest part for my when they said emergency csection was on my husband wouldnt be with me and two how will the drugs effect my baby. Well the team was great from the time they administered the drugs it was second till they took my son out. Evidently I was still awake when he cried but I dont remember this! ( I was fortunate that the lady who did my anistesia came in the next morning to give me all the details of my sons birth! The hardest part for me was knowing I missed the first hour or two of my sons life! I look at pictures that my sister took of them cleaning him and weighing him and testing him and cry! It took me along time to realize he came from me since I had no pain or memory. I am now facing a cesection with this baby but I know it will be ok and hopefully my husband will be with me and I will be awake! Good luck to you and dont worry they will keep your baby safe and healthy!


----------

